# Fredclarkara Turning Point



## Djthomp28 (Dec 6, 2019)

Talk about brightening up a room


----------



## abax (Dec 6, 2019)

Indeed it does! I don't believe I've ever seen
such a sparkling green.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 7, 2019)

that is a real green!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 7, 2019)

wowzers!


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 13, 2019)

Love the deep green and photos!


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 15, 2019)

wow! looks like a huge clowesia. that green is crazy!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks all! I look forward to this one blooming all year.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 15, 2019)

Gorgeous green, that makes you smile!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2019)

MY goodness, that's gorgeous!!
I once bought lime tiger x something I forgot. It turned out nowhere near as nice as this. I tossed it. 
Sign me up for a division! 

I bought a seedling of another FDK which is expected to be green, but not this intense. I'm patiently waiting for it to bloom.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 17, 2019)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Sign me up for a division!


I will slip a tag with your name on it into the pot. Whenever I get ready to divide, I will let you know.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 18, 2019)

That is incredible. They should have named this Green Lantern hahaha. It's great. I thought that name (Turning Point) sounded familiar too. I just checked my list and had purchased one early this year.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 20, 2019)

That is Jadeite colour! Stunning


----------

